# Wood Chip/Pellet Storage



## doughboysigep (Mar 6, 2018)

So I have been storing my wood chips (Smokehouse) and pellets in my basement (pretty temp and humidity controlled - low 60s to mid 70s; 40-60%).  We have now finished the basement and wondering if I can store the chips/pellets in my garage - 0s in winter, 90s+ in summer and humidity all over the board.  What do folks think - best to leave them in a temp controlled location or ok to put them upstairs in the garage????


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 6, 2018)

I store my pellets in the garage, similar temp/humidity range to yours. I have been putting them in plastic totes. No issues to date.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 6, 2018)

If your basement is convenient, why not keep them there? But if the space has become premium now, I'd go for the garage

I have mine stored in the garage, in a container with a snug fitting lid. (Re-purposed pool chemical containers)
I have smaller containers out with my outdoor kitchen area (A fancy name for where my BBQ and Sm00ker live).

But... I subscribe to the daveomak school of thought where the pellets to be used for a smoke session are 'baked' at 275° to dry them in my sm00ker, usually the day/night before the actual event.
(I also sterilize my smoker after cleaning it by running it at 275° for 2 hours to make sure there are no weird things in it.)

I live in a rather dry climate, right now my RH is 10%.
I'm almost exclusively using pellets now, and find them easy to dry in an aluminum pan in my sm00ker, prior to using them.


----------



## ghostguy6 (Mar 6, 2018)

I keep mine in 5gal pails with those Gamma Seal lids. They stay in the garage close to the smoker. With all the colors available you can color code your buckets if you chose as well.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2018)

I store my pellets outside on the back porch in plastic coffee cans.  They are subjected to heat, cold, humid, dry... everything.  I keep an empty coffee can on hand, put my pellet mixture in that (2 cups for a full tray of whatever I want to use that day - corn cob, maple, pitmaster, etc.) and heat 2 minutes in the microwave.  Put into the tray and light it and boom, I'm smokin'!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 8, 2018)

I store all charcoal, pellets, chunks and chips in my garage. No special holders/bins just what they came in. Even the unlit charcoal gets stored in a metal trash can w/o a lid. No problems to date. 

Chris.


----------



## mowin (Mar 9, 2018)

We buy our pellets by the ton.  I store them in my shed. However, mice, and other critters REALLY like the apple, and cherry pellets. They've gotten into my hickory pellets during the colder months.  I now have several large rubber garbage cans I line with a heave duty contractor garbage bags. I can fit 4 bags in each can. I'll put a tag on the lid with what bags are in each can. Haven't had any issues with critters since.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2018)

I keep mine in empty plastic cat litter containers in my garage and do not have any issues when using them in my Camp Chef Woodwind.

John


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 9, 2018)

Now that I have a 40 pound bag, I'm doing like Pops.
I have a plastic Folgers coffee 'can' with the new stuff out with the two other containers, by the sm00ker.
Using the AMNPS, I believe I have about 147 years of fuel available now......:confused:


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Now that I have a 40 pound bag, I'm doing like Pops.
> I have a plastic Folgers coffee 'can' with the new stuff out with the two other containers, by the sm00ker.
> Using the AMNPS, I believe I have about 147 years of fuel available now......:confused:



LOL!


----------

